# never in Egypt!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - British gay Muslims seek Islamic weddings


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I actually fell from my chair laughing...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> I actually fell from my chair laughing...




I have brightened up your day


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

..you can know lift the veil and kiss the bride I now pronounce you wife and wife


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - British gay Muslims seek Islamic weddings


noticed, both still in uk there relationship was hours new, and one had converted and the other had yet to tell her parents she was gay.
obviously, a serious bit of reporting there.


----------

